# Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2014)

Pressemeldung

*Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler​*





*Am 24. September 2014, 21 Uhr im SWR Fernsehen*

Fußball-Weltmeister Miroslav Klose hat eines der in Deutschland beliebtesten Hobbys: 
Angeln. 

Wohl mehr als fünf Millionen Menschen finden Freude und Entspannung, wenn sie versuchen Fische zu fangen. Gerade bei jungen Großstädtern findet die im Klischee behäbige Freizeitbeschäftigung immer mehr Anhänger. 

Warum? 

Das fragt sich SWR-Reporter Kai Diezemann, der bisher noch nie einen Fisch am Haken hatte, und will es genauer wissen. 

Das SWR Fernsehen strahlt die Reportage „Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler“ am 24.9.14, 21 Uhr aus.

Kai Diezemann reist an Angelseen, besucht Vereine und große Szenetreffen.

Er lässt sich von Schauspieler Fritz Wepper in die Kunst des Fliegenfischens einweihen und geht mit Hobbyanglern auf große Hochseeangeltour in Norwegen. Schließlich liegt der Fisch auf dem Grill, womit eigentlich alles gut sein könnte. 

Ist es das wirklich? 

Nicht nur unter Anglern gibt es eine große Diskussion, ob Fische auch nur des Fischens wegen gefangen und dann wieder freigesetzt werden dürfen. 

Kai Diezemann ködert, angelt und redet – mit Anglern und Experten. Am Ende wird sich zeigen, ob er künftig seine Wochenenden am Rhein- und Neckarufer verbringt oder weiterhin Fischstäbchen brät.


----------



## B.Mech (18. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Das kann ja wieder was werden #q


----------



## mathei (18. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

erstmal abwarten. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die öffentlich / rechtlichen nach der letzten pleite sich wieder so weit aus dem fenster lehnen. aber der titel ist schon etwas verwunderlich 
die *wundersame* Welt der Angler.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Bezeichnung und Beschreibung lassen auf eine positive Berichterstattung schließen. Also wird vermutlich "schöne Musik" hinter die Bilder gelegt um eine positive Stimmung zu schaffen ^^


----------



## donak (18. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Scheinen wohl auch Aufnahmen vom diesjährigen Fishing Masters in Oldenburg zu sein.

Werd´s mir mal anschauen.


----------



## Freehunter (18. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Muß wohl ein Forumsübergreifendes Ereignis sein !!#6

Aber ich schaus mir auf jedenfall an !#h


Schöne Grüße
Freehunter


----------



## wolfgang f. (18. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Diese Folge: http://www.swr.de/betrifft/diezemann...ngv/index.html war schon recht kritisch- auch wenn im Kern der Sache nachdenkenswert!
 Da ging es um ->      gutes Fleisch- schlechtes Fleisch - gar kein Fleisch..
 Auf jeden Fall wird er Stoff für rege Diskussionen abliefern, der Herr Diezemann
Was sicher nicht erwartet werden darf, ist dass er das Hohelied auf die Angelfischerei singen wird!
Was ich übrigens noch nicht erwähnte: Ich fand die o.g. Sendung absolut sehenswert!#6


----------



## mathei (18. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

bitte an dem tag noch mal erinnern hier. ich vergesse das sonst. danke


----------



## Rauscher54 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Top!!! #6


----------



## kati48268 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*



B.Mech schrieb:


> Das kann ja wieder was werden


Befürchte ich auch.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Nicht nur unter Anglern gibt es eine große Diskussion, ob Fische auch nur des Fischens wegen gefangen und dann wieder freigesetzt werden dürfen...


Das hat die Chance den deutschen Irrsinn objektiv ans Licht zu stellen,
und das Risiko tierrechtsromantischverseucht voll in die Hose zu gehen.
Bin sehr gespannt.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Kai Diezemann ködert, angelt und redet – mit Anglern und *"Experten"*....


Und spätestens da bekommen meine Befürchtungen Futter. #t


_@Thomas
stell das doch mal unter "Allgemein". Dann sehen das a)mehr Leute und b)kann (& wird) Mi. Abend dann wieder die Post abgehen._


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Vielleicht mit Frau Dr. als Expertin??
;-)))))


----------



## Franz_16 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*



mathei schrieb:


> bitte an dem tag noch mal erinnern hier. ich vergesse das sonst. danke



Hallo mathei,
hier nochmal die Erinnerung


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Nochmal hochholen, damits jeder nach Feierabend und vor 21 Uhr nochmal mitkriegen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

gleich gehts los!!


----------



## kati48268 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Jep.
Babs kommt auch noch 
http://www.swr.de/betrifft/diezeman...8466/nid=98466/did=13997662/cr813b/index.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

bis jetzt schon mal viele falsche Fakten (5 Millionen sind am Angeln interessiert, "nur" ca. 4 Millionen angeln, die Prüfung wie beschrieben gilt so nur für B-W, Praxis kann, muss aber nicht, kein Hinweis auf unterschiedliche Landesrechte...)..

Mal sehen, wies weitergeht..


----------



## kati48268 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Nu sei ma nich so kleinlich.
18 Minuten und noch kein "Mörder"-Gejohle von Spinnern & Faschisten.
Ist das nicht Öffentlich-Rechtlicher-Rekord? |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

in letzter Zeit schon..

Wepper schlägt sich gut..


----------



## kati48268 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Der soll ma lieber den Wagen holen...
Da wären mir mehr Minuten mit Babs lieber gewesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Macho..
;-))))


----------



## kati48268 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Nu C&R... #t


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Und auch wieder die "gesetzliche Entnahmepflicht", die es an der Kyll so nicht gibt, sondern nur in Bayern.

Nu fährt er nach Holland wg. C+R - zum Gockel ;-))


----------



## jigga1986 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

oje jetzt kommen die Gesetze mit unnötigen Kommentaren


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Und auch wieder das Märchen vom Fische töten müssen...

Faktisch falsch, wenngleich nicht so elend dargestellt wie sonst..


----------



## kati48268 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nu C&R... #t





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nu fährt er nach Holland wg. C+R - zum Gockel ;-))


Sauber bisher, trotz "Ungenauigkeiten".
Deutscher Irrsinn vs Holländische Liberalität.
Nu Schmerzdebatte, TierSchG & PolitikerIn  |evil:


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

in Norwegen wird er wohl was erwischen ;-)


----------



## jigga1986 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

ich weiß gar nicht ob ich mich freuen oder weinen soll. wat ein affe


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

isn Weichei - aber:
"stolz, dass man ihn hat...."...


----------



## kati48268 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> ich weiß gar nicht ob ich mich freuen oder weinen soll. wat ein affe


Seh ich nicht so!
Erster Fisch überhaupt, dann zu klein, und der verreckt dann vor den Augen (& der Kamera  ). Schön is dat auch nich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

naja, besser und differenzierter als befürchtet, aber viel faktisch Falsches dabei..

Hätter mal besser vorher bei uns nachgefragt ..
;-))))


----------



## jigga1986 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Seh ich nicht so!
> Erster Fisch überhaupt, dann zu klein, und der verreckt dann vor den Augen (& der Kamera  ). Schön is dat auch nich.


ich meine den dorsch


----------



## kati48268 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

_Ach so, sorry._


Upps, schon zu Ende... 

Erster Eindruck: war völlig ok. Das Angeln eine schöne Angelegenheit in der Natur ist, anders als von Laien vermutet, es Dinge gibt, die kritisch betrachtet werden,... 
Jo, hab viel schlimmeres erwartet.

Was wird ein nichtangelnder, uninformierter, offener Zuschauer daraus mitnehmen? |kopfkrat
Eher ein Daumen hoch statt runter, denke ich.


----------



## Fishstalker (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

War doch ne gute, differenzierte und unterhaltsame Sendung, finde ich zumindest.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Nur dass er am Schluss die Tierschutzseuche noch so hochhalten musste..

Zeitgeist, Spät68er Sonnenhang, weichgespült..........


----------



## kati48268 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Stattdessen 3/4 Stunde Babs im Bikini beim Angeln & es wären dann doch 5 Millionen Angelinteressierte :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Grins, ja, die Quote wäre sicher besser gewesen..


----------



## zokker (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Ich fands richtig gut.


----------



## kati48268 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

OT
_Oh verdammt, Glotze mit SWR aus Versehen laufen lassen.
Diskurs pro/contra Prostitution ...mit Schwester Lea.
Alles verbieten! ...Angeln natürlich auch.
_OT aus


----------



## schlotterschätt (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Nun habt Euch man nich so pingelig.
Bis uff die Nummer mit der untermaßigen Forelle, der Tierschutztante und Babsi's Mäusefäustchen fand ick die Kiste unterhaltsam und relativ sachlich.#6
War ja für Laien jemacht und nich für uns. :m


----------



## Siever (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Ich fand es für so ne "normalonullchecker-Reportage" ganz erträglich.  Aber bei dem Durchschnittswert für ausgegebenes Geld pro Angeljahr schielte mich meine Frau mit den Worten "wie bitte?!" von der Seite an


----------



## kati48268 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*



Siever schrieb:


> Aber bei dem Durchschnittswert für ausgegebenes Geld pro Angeljahr schielte mich meine Frau mit den Worten "wie bitte?!" von der Seite an


Soll ich sie eben anrufen und beruhigen, "ja, mach dir keine Sorgen, es sind _nur_ Tausend".


----------



## Freehunter (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Na ja der Hans der Kanns, fast !:vik:


Schöne Grüße
Freehunter


----------



## phirania (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Fand die Sendung schon Ok,hat ja auch zwischendurch   den Zweck und die Beweg Gründe des Angelns dargelegt.
Ist zwar nichts   für Ihn,aber ein wenig angesteckt hats ihn doch.
Und Babsy ist auch mal zu Wort gekommen.
Ein Hoch auf die Frauenquote,Babs macht das schon...#6#6#6
Alles in Allem,kein Anglerfeindliche Reportage.


----------



## Freehunter (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Irgenwie schafft ihrs ohne Quote NICHT !
weder in der Wirtschaft (Kneipe + Betrieb), noch politisch, noch beim angeln!

*ihr tut mit irgendwie leid !

Schöne Grüße
Freehunter


----------



## EMZET (24. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Viel gesprochen und nichts gesagt. Warum hatte ich nur die ganze Sendung über das Gefühl das dass kein gutes Ende findet? Wahrscheinlich weil man von so einer Sendung nichts anderes erwarten kann. Der Schlusssatz das dass Naturschutzgesetz in Deutschland in Bezug auf Mindestmaße so wie es ist gut ist, hätte man sich auch sparen können... Dann wäre es alles in allem eine neutrale Sendung gewesen.
Lachen musste ich beim Wepper seinem Prinz #6
Warum aber ein Zurücksetzten mancher Fische durchaus sinnvoll ist wurde nur nebenbei erwähnt, und dann nicht einmal zusammenhängend sondern häppchenweise mal hier und dort. So eine Ökotussi darf aber breit erklären warum es so toll ist alle maßigen Fische zu entnehmen. #d
Eigentlich sollte man den Herren Diezemann wegen Tierquälerei anzeigen. Das man in Privatgewässern ohne Angelschein angeln darf ist zwar ein weitverbreitetes Gerücht, stimmt aber nicht (zumindest in B-W). Oder gilt das Naturschutzgesetzt dort etwa nicht? |bigeyes
Eine Sendung über Catch and Release, wo die bösen Deutschen in das Ausland fahren weil die Gesetze dort nicht so streng sind und man ohne Angst vor Bestrafung Angeln kann. Klar fallen einem die negativen Sachen eher auf, aber die positiven waren immer nur Randerscheinungen oder kritisch hinterfragt.
Auch was im ersten Moment als positiv dargestellt wurde, wirkt bei näherem betrachten gar nicht mehr so positiv. Die meisten befragten Angler antworteten auf die Frage was das Angeln so schön macht sinngemäß mit - "Die Natur, die Verbundenheit mit der Natur. Dasitzen und die Natur genießen". Ein Angler versteht das. Aber ein außenstehender denkt sich wohl eher das kann ich auch ohne Fische zu quälen... Und genau das sollte man, die Sendung aus der Sicht eines nicht Anglers sehen. Positive Werbung für den Angelsport war das nicht.


----------



## mathei (25. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

für mich war es ok. ersten 15 min leider verpasst.

@emzet
kann deine bedenken verstehen, aber auch für einen normalo wird es ok sein. der schnappt auf und hinterfragt nicht.


----------



## Franz_16 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Hier kann mans nochmal anschauen und den Film auch runterladen:

http://www.swr.de/betrifft/diezeman...8466/did=14227912/nid=98466/89lu15/index.html


----------



## ulli1958m (25. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*



EMZET schrieb:


> Viel gesprochen und nichts gesagt. Warum hatte ich nur die ganze Sendung über das Gefühl das dass kein gutes Ende findet? Wahrscheinlich weil man von so einer Sendung nichts anderes erwarten kann. Der Schlusssatz das dass Naturschutzgesetz in Deutschland in Bezug auf Mindestmaße so wie es ist gut ist, hätte man sich auch sparen können... Dann wäre es alles in allem eine neutrale Sendung gewesen.
> Lachen musste ich beim Wepper seinem Prinz #6
> Warum aber ein Zurücksetzten mancher Fische durchaus sinnvoll ist wurde nur nebenbei erwähnt, und dann nicht einmal zusammenhängend sondern häppchenweise mal hier und dort. So eine Ökotussi darf aber breit erklären warum es so toll ist alle maßigen Fische zu entnehmen. #d
> Eigentlich sollte man den Herren Diezemann wegen Tierquälerei anzeigen. Das man in Privatgewässern ohne Angelschein angeln darf ist zwar ein weitverbreitetes Gerücht, stimmt aber nicht (zumindest in B-W). Oder gilt das Naturschutzgesetzt dort etwa nicht? |bigeyes
> ...


_*jeep...sehe ich zum größten teil auch so*_

allerdings wesentlich besser dargestellt wie seiner zeit die sendung im ndr (angeln ohne widerhaken)

alleine die angelflucht ins ausland bringt manch anderen  nichtangler (gegner) wieder ins licht mit den gedanken......"bei uns läuft es prima und daran arbeiten wir weiter und werde den fisch weiter schützen"

wenn der fischbestand in holland alleine durch C&R so hochgehalten wird, finde ich das persönlich eine gute sache #6 damit verbunden die zu entnehmende max. fischmenge
( bei den grundeln sollte man eine ausnahmeregelung treffen )

ps: haben wir eine werbesendung für uns angler erwartet.....wohl kaum oder? #d

*OT*...on
ich kenne mich leider nicht so mit unseren verbänden und deren arbeit aus (ok das wort _*"arbeit"*_ war wohl schon falsch)
aber meiner meinung nach kannst die _*fast*_ alle in die tonne kloppen.....was die beschließen, veranstalten und kassieren #q
*OT*...off

in der hoffnung das es mal wieder besser wird |wavey:


----------



## zokker (25. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*



mathei schrieb:


> kann deine bedenken verstehen, aber auch für einen normalo wird es ok sein. der schnappt auf und hinterfragt nicht.



Mathei bringt es auf den punkt. Sendung ist ok. Ist ja nun auch keine werbesendung für's angeln gewesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Ich bleibe dabei:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> naja, besser und differenzierter als befürchtet, aber viel faktisch Falsches dabei..
> 
> Hätter mal besser vorher bei uns nachgefragt ..
> ;-))))



Und dass die grüne Ministertussi (noch gar nicht so lange im Amt) meinte, sie hätte c+r verhindert und man müsse jeden gefangenen Fisch. der nicht geschont ist, auch töten, zeigt das sie sowohl keine Ahnung vom Tierschutzgesetz (17/2 speziell) und scheinbar auch keine Ahnung von ihrem Landesfischereigesetz hat, wo von einem solchen Abknüppelgebot eben nix steht (gibts so nur in Bayern).

Da damit (ist ja Fernsehen, muss ja stimmen) wieder Tür und Tor geöffnet wird wird für gutmenschliche, birkenstocktragende, doppelnamige Lehrererinnen und Geschäftsführergattinnen, beim Wochenendausflug aufs Land zurücksetzenden Anglern mal zu zeigen, wo der Tierschutzhammer hängt, sollten Angler beim zurücksetzen einfach sagen (um sinnlose Diskussionen mit solchen Leuten zu verhindern):
Der Fisch war doch geschont, durfte ich gar nicht mitnehmen...

Insofern ist auch dieser Film - auch wenn nicht ganz so haarsträubend schlecht recherchiert und anglerfeindlich wie die NDR-Doku -  dennoch nur ein weiterer Sargnagel fürs Angeln.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*



Siever schrieb:


> Durchschnittswert für ausgegebenes Geld pro Angeljahr schielte mich meine Frau mit den Worten "wie bitte?!" von der Seite an


Ich habe die Sendung auch mit meiner Freundin zusammen geschaut. An der Stelle meinte ich nur "die 1.500€ habe ich für dieses Jahr schon lange durch" und sie nickte nur grinsend und zustimmend :-D

Aber ich glaube die Summe trifft auch nur auf die wirklich aktiven Angler zu. Der Großteil der Angler, die wir in Deutschland haben, trifft sich höchstens zu Vatertag und an zwei weiteren sonnigen Tagen am Wasser. Da wird dann eine Packung Maden gekauft, 3 Posen, ein Päckchen Haken und vielleicht noch Grundfutter. 



phirania schrieb:


> Und Babsy ist auch mal zu Wort gekommen.
> Ein Hoch auf die Frauenquote,Babs macht das schon...#6#6#6


Ohrenbluten



EMZET schrieb:


> Viel gesprochen und nichts gesagt. Warum hatte ich nur die ganze Sendung über das Gefühl das dass kein gutes Ende findet?


Wenn man von vorne herein negativ eingestellt ist, dann hat man das Gefühl.
Ich hatte es nicht und auch meine Freundin, die keine Anglerin ist, fand es ganz neutral dargestellt. 



EMZET schrieb:


> Der Schlusssatz das dass Naturschutzgesetz in Deutschland in Bezug auf Mindestmaße so wie es ist gut ist, hätte man sich auch sparen können...


Wurde das Gesetz bzw. die Regelungen nicht in Frage gestellt?




EMZET schrieb:


> Das man in Privatgewässern ohne Angelschein angeln darf ist zwar ein weitverbreitetes Gerücht, stimmt aber nicht (zumindest in B-W). Oder gilt das Naturschutzgesetzt dort etwa nicht? |bigeyes


Das ist Länderabhängig. Bei uns in Niedersachsen darf man ohne Prüfung und ohne Fischereischein angeln. Man benötigt lediglich die Erlaubnis vom Besitzer des Gewässers. Da dies in der Regel Vereine sind und diese eine Prüfung voraussetzen ist eine andere Sache. Aber FoPus und c.o. können ohne Prüfung gefischt werden.


Zum Thema:
Es ist eine Reportage von *einem* Reporter, der mit dem Thema nichts zu tun hat, sich jedoch das Hobby einmal anschauen möchte. Er versucht das ganze aus seiner Sicht darzustellen und versucht hier und da die Leute zu Wort kommen zu lassen. Eben um zu verstehen. Das ganze muss dann auch noch auf eine Stunde verpackt werden. Das da ellenlange Aufklärung und Diskussion zum Thema C&R oder anderes kein Platz haben, das dürfte klar sein. Das hier und das Themen nicht so eindeutig geschildert worden sind, wie wir aktiv-Angler es tun würde, damit muss man rechnen. Und das nicht alles Faktisch richtig ist, vor allem wenn wir uns selber da nicht einige sind, das ist auch klar. 

Aber alles in allem war die Sendung absolut in Ordnung. Ein normaler Bürger, der sich nicht mit der Thematik auskennt, wird die Sendung gesehen haben und es ähnlich sehen wie der Reporter selber. Wer vorher nicht angeln war, der wird es jetzt vermutlich auch nicht tun. Wer bereits angelt, der macht es auch weiter. Und die Petra Klone werden, wie auch zuvor, ihren Mist verbreiten.


Bewirken wird diese Sendung nichts. Sie hat höchstens Leute für eine Stunde (ob negativ oder positiv) unterhalten. Sie ist weder Werbung für die Angelszene, noch eine Kritik in dessen Richtung. Nicht einmal zum nachdenken regt sie an.

P.S. Für die Leute, die sich an dieser Sendung stören. Stellen wir uns mal vor wir würden mit dem Anglerboard eine solche Sendung machen. Die Kritiken wären genauso stark. Gerade beim Thema C&R sind wir, die Anglerszene, uns ja mehr als uneinig und jeder hat doch am Ende für sich die richtige Einstellung gepachtet. Ne, die Sendung war schon absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## labralehn (25. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Manchmal frage ich mich, warum man mit dem sauer verdienten Geld der Zwangszahler so einen Mist produziert.
Hier sollte jeder Angler seine Gebühren (für mindestens ein Quartal) als Entschädigung retour erhalten.
Oder die sollen sich im Vorfeld mal ordentlicher informieren.
Bevor so ein Mist produziert wird.
Schliesslich müssen wir ja dafür auch noch zahlen.


----------



## Siever (25. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*



EMZET schrieb:


> Der Schlusssatz das dass Naturschutzgesetz in Deutschland in Bezug auf Mindestmaße so wie es ist gut ist, hätte man sich auch sparen können... Dann wäre es alles in allem eine neutrale Sendung gewesen.


Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war das aber keine allgemeingültige Aussage, sondern seine persönliche Meinung. Von daher halb so wild in meinen Augen. Und er hat ja auch Leuten die Chance gegegeben, zu erklären, warum sie Fische zurücksetzen... . 
Meiner Meinung nach hat die Sendung auch postive Aspekte deutlich gemacht. Beispielsweise die wirtschaftlichen, wenn auch vielleicht mit falschen Zahlen. Ich fand auch gut, dass Angler nicht wie handelsübliche Kliescheepenner am Wasser dargestellt wurden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*



Siever schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hat die Sendung auch postive Aspekte deutlich gemacht. Beispielsweise die wirtschaftlichen, wenn auch vielleicht mit falschen Zahlen. Ich fand auch gut, dass Angler nicht wie handelsübliche Kliescheepenner am Wasser dargestellt wurden.


Das ist das, was ich damit meinte, dass diese Sendung trotz faktischer Fehler differenzierter war als z. B. die anglerfeindliche NDR-Doku..


----------



## Hann. Münden (25. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Just my 2 Cents:
Relativ neutrale Berichterstattung. Milliarden-Industrie, Freizeitbeschäftigung, Erholung, Fischverwertung.
Die Sendung kam nicht so "anglerfeindlich" rüber, weil sich die Angler dementsprechend präsentiert hatten.
Ausnahme waren die Gafflandungen auf dem Norwegenkahn.


----------



## FishingSeb (25. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

war ganz ok, leider wurde der naturschutz- bzw. hegende aspekt gar nicht beleuchtet, dann hätte das alles evtl eine andere wendung genommen:

zb. dass grundeln entnommen werden müssen zum schutz der heimischen fische (hat der jungangler leider verpasst) oder zb, dass bereits als "ausgestorbene" fischarten betitelte fische (wie stör und huchen) wieder heimisch werden etc...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (25. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Ich fand die Sendung wider Erwarten sogar ziemlich gut. Es war kein Lobbyisten-Film der vermeintlichen Tierschützer und auch kein Lobby-Film der Angler.

Jemand, der mit dem Angeln nichts zu tun hat, berichtet von seinen Erfahrungen, seinen Gedanken und das erstaunlich neutral und ohne irgendjemanden mit der Moralkeule zu erschlagen.

Klar, ich als Angler sehe einige Dinge anders. Er, als Unbeteiligter, hat da natürlich eine andere Sicht, die er wohltuend unaufgeregt darstellt. Ich kann diese Sicht nachvollziehen. 

Ich fand die Reportage sehr objektiv, neugierig, unpolemisch und so wünsche ich mir einen seriösen Journalismus. Dass wir Angler uns auch unangenehmen Fragen stellen müssen: Ja und diesen Fragen sollten wir uns stellen und sie genauso sachlich und unaufgeregt beantworten.

Auf diese Art kann man berechtigte Meinungsunterschiede austauschen, ohne sich gleich an die Kehle zu gehen.

Meinen Respekt hat Herr Diezemann.


----------



## Bordelaise (25. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Ich kann auch nicht verstehen wie sich hier einige wieder selbst zum Opfer stilisieren. Find ich fast schon nervig. #d

Und dass man in einer so kurzen Reportage nicht in jedes kleinste Detail vordringen kann ist ja wohl klar.

Ich fands auch gut. Schöne sachliche Aufarbeitung für einen Unbeteiligten #6


----------



## kati48268 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Ich war vor Kurzem auch mit einem Journalisten der Tageszeitung für einen lokalen Artikel angeln.
 Hab dabei festgestellt, dass Dinge, die bei uns als selbstverständlich fest sitzen, recht komplex sind, wenn man sie einem völlig Aussenstehendem erläutern möchte.

 Dass bei einem solchen allg. Bericht wie dieser Reportage gestern Details nicht exakt und umfassend rüber kommen, ist vollkommen normal, würde den Rahmen einer solchen Sendung auch total sprengen.

 Dass aber diese Tante _(wer war das denn, Ministerin?)_ auch eher Kokolores von sich gab, ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## Deep Down (25. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Da nähert sich ein Unbeteiligter von Außen dem Hobby Angeln! Verfasst seinen Reisebericht über das was er erlebt, was man ihm erzählt, wie er sich fühlt und teilweise wie er selber mit sich ringt.
Alles nachvollziehbar und i.O!

Interessant vor allem, wie er mit sich ringt, als es um die Versorgung des selbst gefangen Dorsches geht! 

Ich dachte erst, da merkt man mal, wie der verstädterte Wohlstandsmensch sich von seiner Natur entfernt hat und es nicht fertig bringt, ein Tier zu töten! 
Nein, das trifft es aber nicht! 
Respekt Herr Diezemann, man kann ihr Abwägen und den Respekt den sie  diesem Fisch als Lebewesen entgegenbringen miterleben. Sie zögern, weil ihre Entscheidung und Ihr Handeln über das Leben des Fisches entscheidet, das genau dieser Fisch einen Wert hat und man sich sein Handeln daher im Umgang mit dem Fisch immer gut überlegen sollte.
Und schon erleben Sie für jeden nachvollziehbar das Archaische, nein, das Natürliche, das Menschliche in sich selbst! Die Entscheidung über das Mitnehmen nebst sinnvoller Verwertung oder das Zurücksetzen dieses stolzen Fisches! 
Beides wird dem Fisch in seiner Würde letztlich im Ergebnis auf die jeweilige Art gerecht! Sind Sie da ihrem "Prinz" begegnet? Bemerken Sie den inneren Konflikt, in den Sie die von ihnen dargestellte aber ihnen in weiten Teilen unrichtig vermittelte Rechtslage bringen würde, jeden, wirklich jeden Fisch töten zu müssen, obwohl Sie gar nicht absehen können, was sie da fangen werden? 
Ihre Gedankengänge sind zu dem frei von jeglicher aufdringlich moralischer Gutmenschideologie und am Moment orientiert!

Klasse! Das kam wirklich rüber! Es kam dabei auch rüber, dass Sie das Angeln an sich in keinster Weise in Frage stellen.

Insoweit kann man dann auch aufgrund dieser Erlebnisse Ihre für Sie nachdenklichen Schlusssätze nachvollziehen!

Unerträglich fand ich hingegen das politisch eingefärbte Gerede der Ministerin, die die tatsächliche Rechtslage offenbar daher verdrängt.

Unerträglich auch, dass im Forellenbach mit Wurm geangelt wird. Das sich auch untermassige Forellen so einen Köder bis sonst wohin reinpfeifen, weiß jeder, so dass das Ergebnis leider von Anfang an abzusehen war. Zu Recht wird dieses Angeln als unwaidmännisch abgelehnt und ist in vielen Fliessgewässern daher auch verboten.


----------



## wolfgang f. (25. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

@bieberpelz & deep down:   |good: &    |good: !
Wir sollten dabei obendrein nicht verdrängen, dass *einige* Angel-Kollegen sich ab und an auch *richtig fett* daneben benehmen können und damit wesentlich schlechtere Werbeträger für unseren Freizeitvertreib sind als die Reportage eines interessierten Aussenstehenden für Aussenstehende, die um objektive Darstellung  bemüht ist...


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (25. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Auf jeden Fall ging es mal ohne "Mörder"-Geschrei und "Tierquäler"-Gejohle ab
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ein durchaus fairer Bericht wenn auch durchaus mit faktischen Fehlern  (die ja schon hier erwähnt wurden).
Das Thema "Töten von Tieren" wurde durchaus in den richtigen Kontext  gesetzt und dargestellt, dass Angler bewusster mit dem Thema umgehen als  diejenigen, die sich das anonyme Stück Fisch/Fleisch abgepackt im  Supermarkt kaufen. 
Da habe ich im TV schon* wesentlich*  undifferenzierteres zu unserem Hobby ertragen müssen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Daniel SN (25. September 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Ich war positiv überrascht als ich mir die Sendung gerade in der Mediathek angeschaut habe. 
Nur schade das der Tread nicht unter allgemein gelistet war wie zuvor andere auch.


----------



## B.Mech (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

War nicht schlecht die Reportage, da hab ich schon schlimmere gesehen !


----------



## jenzi (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Diezemanns Reisen in die wundersame Welt der Angler*

Ich fand den Film sehenswert und interessant.


----------

